# Moving: NY to TN



## Sunny75 (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi,  I lurk quite a bit and post infrequently, but am in need of any advise I can get.  We've been thinking about moving for quite some time and went down to visit Eastern TN last summer.  We loved it.  We are tired of Lake Effect Snow (8-10 ft in my driveway every year), long winters and NY's high taxes.  We are extremely fortunate in that our neighbors want to buy our farm and are willing to rent it back to us for up to a year while we find a new home and get everyone moved.  This takes a lot of pressure off (I was not looking forward to trying to coordinate closings so my goats & horse weren't homeless).  

Do any of you have experience moving a farm that far?  We don't have a trailer so will need to find a livestock transporter that can hopefully take everyone (12-20 goats, 1 horse, 4 meat rabbits, and a handful of chickens) in one trip.  Any recommendations?  Depending on when we find something the goats may or may not be bred when we move.  Any idea how much room they will need and do you think I need to separate all of the goats individually or just into smaller groupings (2-3 goats per pen).  We don't currently have a LGD, there are coyotes in the area but knock on wood we haven't had a problem with them (The GSD marking the perimeter every day seems to be enough deterrent) but I'm thinking from reading posts on here from NC & TN members, that we will probably end up needing one when we get down there.  Is it better to wait and find a LGD then or try to get one now and take it with us?

 Also I'm seriously wondering if it's worth taking my tractor & manure spreader or sell them here and buy something else down there.  

I've moved previously but it was just the horse and house pets.  This is my first "farm" move and I'm not sure what to expect.  Any words of advise / suggestions would be very much appreciated.

Thank You!


----------



## Daxigait (Mar 7, 2019)

I have never moved that far good luck with the process. You might message Cozy Creek Nubians she knows a good transporter.

I would bet you can transport them in groupings and I'll pick the ones that get along and hang out together naturally.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2019)

I would buy a trailer. We have one and use it a LOT. Don't know what we would do with out it. We moved, but only 160 miles. We have a 4-horse (or cow) livestock trailer. We raise sheep and feeder pigs. We use the trailer to take them to slaughter. We use it to pick up the pigs when we buy them. We use it to take horses to the vet. I wouldn't want to be without it! 

Keep the tractor and buy a flatbed to move it on. The flatbed will come in handy for hauling LOTS of stuff, from lumber to wire, to anything. 

I did a quick search of Craigslist in the Nashville area. You can start searching Craigslist and find your best deal. Really, it could be in any state between New York and Tennessee, you'll be going through there anyway. 

flatbed
https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/d/santa-fe-trailer-for-sale/6831208261.html

horse trailers. 
https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/d/shelbyville-solid-2-horse-trailer/6834170975.html

https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/d/shelbyville-12-ft-n-stock-trailer/6834170509.html

https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/d/lebanon-horse-trailer/6820944471.html

https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/d/eagleville-2-horse-trailer/6819604820.html

Our Flatbed



 

Our stock trailer



 

If you have a year to move, you can find a place and move slowly, saving animals for last. Use a horse or stock trailer, use the flatbed to move stuff, you'll wonder how you ever did without them!


----------

